# HAPPY BIRTHDAY, ERIC!!



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Some of us don't frequent the Meeting Place, so on behalf of the Hypno BB,HAVE a F A N T A S T I C B I R T H D A Y !!!!




























 Lots of Love to you, Shawn... and best wishes for the best birthday ever!!!!







~ Your friend, Marilyn


----------



## SkinBagBecky (May 17, 2002)

deleted by OP


----------



## linda2001 (Apr 14, 2001)

Happy Birthday Eric!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

With Wishes For Many Blessed Returns of the Day!  BQ


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Happy birthday and thanks for everything you do for us.


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

to you,







to you,







dear, Eric,







to you!!!  lauralee


----------



## RitaLucy (May 3, 2000)

Eric,







and many many more!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Thanks everyone from the heart.







I had an excellent day yesterday, relaxing with my new lady friend and eating a special B day cake, a french porcupine cake, layered with pound cake or lady fingers and coffee butter cream. There is like two pounds of butter and two pounds of sugar in it. I have had it made for me since I was very young. Life was good. LOL







Again thanks and thanks for the emails also they are highly appreciated. I don't really keep track so much of my b-days and find out yesterday I will be 42, which I thought I already was. LOL I get to do 42 twice.LOLNo stomach rumblings from the cake, maybe I should eat more today.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2002)

A belated happy birthday to you, Eric. Wishing you many more.Just a little blurb I wanted to share with you:"Truth can be overwhelming, even frightening. We may try to avoid it, at any cost, or we may let it open our eyes, our ears, our mouth, our hearts if we dare,When we choose to open ourselves to truth, it light, energy and serentiy wash over us. We are empowered, and at last.... at peace."(Something my dance comarade, Lisa wrote)You're not an official member of the Old Fart's Club yet as I am now (I can even get coffee for a dime at McDonald's.... ..... but I'm sure that with every new year there will be great things in your life....Hey... ya missed a candle....







Hugs, Evie


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Belated greetings Eric.Glad you had a special day.J*


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Thanks Jeff and thanks for all you do and have done.


----------



## LML (Jul 17, 2001)

EricPlease add my belated birthday wishes to those of your other appreciative fans. Glad you had a great day, and I wish a wonderful year aheadfor you. 42 huh? Wish I could see that yearagain!! LOLAll the best, Linda


----------



## Maedchen (Jun 3, 2000)

A belated







to you Eric! I'm glad to hear that your b'day cake was kind to you. My blood sugar shot through the roof just reading about it!


----------



## KristinChrist (Oct 2, 2001)

Whoops! Sorry I missed this.







Happy birthday Eric!


----------



## RitaLucy (May 3, 2000)

42, well that is how old I am...







(I think!). Born in 1960?


----------

